# No Sound During Commercials



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Has anyone else had this "problem."

On NBC and CBS there is no Audio during many commercials while listening through my receiver. If I turn up the volume on my TV the sound is there. This started happening about a month ago. The sound during the shows is fine with the exception of the very end 30 second portion while the credits are rolling.

The quotes around problem is because this is not really a problem and could be considered a blessing. 

Does anyone have any idea what is going on and why this just started happening?


----------



## Vegas (Dec 21, 2003)

How do I get this feature? I'll pay for it!


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

I want some!


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

My guess is that your receiver is set to a mode that puts mono sound through a center channel (either real or simulated) and that isn't working.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Vegas said:


> How do I get this feature? I'll pay for it!


I'll pay too.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

waynomo said:


> No Sound During Commercials


Thats a bad thing?


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Hopefully no one from your cable co is reading this, or they may "fix" the "problem".


----------



## zaknafein (Jul 17, 2001)

stevel said:


> My guess is that your receiver is set to a mode that puts mono sound through a center channel (either real or simulated) and that isn't working.


My suspicion is that you're on the right track here. I would suggest that the receiver is somehow locked into a certain mode, possibly Dolby Digital. When programming is on, the sound is being output in DD. When the commercials come on, it probably switches to PCM, causing there to be no sound.

My guess is, if you switch the receiver to Auto, you'll get sound during the ads.

Whether or not you would want to actually do that is totally up to you...


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

What a great feature - though I usually skip commercials anyway...


----------

